# Delila kitty went to the bridge tonight



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

When we bought this property two years ago we never knew we already had 2 "squatters". Two young cats had already taken possession of the barn and porch, a male and female pair. We named them Samson and Delila. Delila was pregnant at the time so she became "Momma kitty" and part of the family. Samson was very terratorial and would fight any cat around and soon made a trip out and did not come back, but Delila stayed home. I have never really been a cat person but this little lady and her 3 babies grew to have a large place in my heart. She loved going for "walks" around the property with us, wherever we went you would find this sweet little girl.

Tonight my DH and DD had to run up to the store. When they came home Delila ran out to greet them and they never saw her. Within moments she ran under the tires of the suburban and it was over. DH feels awful, I am trying to be strong and supportive but I feel awful. She was just the coolest little girl and was so happy her "people" had returned and it cost her life.

Here are a couple of pictures of this special little girl.

















The other cats just gathered around her little body and cried. They are all her babies including one we call "mini me" who looked just like her. I never thought I would be so attatched to a cat. I will miss her little snuggly body so much when I sit on the porch. 

Run free sweetest of kitty's you will be so very missed around here.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

how awful. rip delila.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I actually gasped when I read your post. I am so sorry. 

Maybe she found Samson at the bridge and he can keep her company again for now.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am SO sorry. You all must be feeling horrible. The poor kitty.







I am giving Cleo an extra hug for Delila and here's one for you and your family too.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I feel so bad for your DH and your whole family. RIP Delilah..


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

What a curve ball this sad accident was and a hard thing for your family to get through.
Prayers for you all as you grieve the sudden loss of "Momma kitty".

RIP Momma


----------



## wolfish_one (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your kitty. She'll be with you always though, just now she's your gaurdian angel.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

A total cat lover here… I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep Delilah and your family in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs...


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*About 7 years ago my mom ran over our only dog at the time on accident. I wasn't there fortunately, but it was absolutely devastating. Not something an owner or the animal should go through. Sorry *


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Sharon,

We believe our pets are very close to God, an when He calls them, then answer the call and go home!

Please tell this to your husband! My prayer for you all is that you'll remember the love and affection and just accept being part part of how she went home...

God's blessings on you an the family!

Tanya


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> How tragic. I am so sorry.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh Sharon, I'm so sorry. 

Rest in Peace little girl.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the kind words, its not the same around here and probably won't be for a while, for such a little girl she has left a big hole round here.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Sharon, what a terrible accident. I hope your husband and daughter can forgive themselves. I know they must feel just awful.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

oh no, this is terrible. I'm so sorry for the sudden loss. It must be very hard for everything, especially your husband and daughter. Maybe her babies can bring you some comfort.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Shortly after I moved into my first place, I fished a tiny kitten out of my parent's neighbor's house. I named it Ashley because I did not know if it was a male or female. Soon I called him Monster Kitty. 

Monster Kitty made my first place a home, waiting at the door for me and meowing loudly until I came in. We had some very interesting times. When I bought the place next door, Monster made the move with me. 

I put a kitty door under the sink in the bathroom to keep the dogs out of his kittly litter. 

At seven years he had a serious spinal disease. Nothing I could do. I took him home from the vet and fed him cortizone. They told me if he got worse, than there was nothing they could do. They could do an MRI, but it would only give me a diagnosis, there was no hope for a cure. Shortly after, they told me to bring him back when I was ready. 

It got to the point where I picked him up in the morning and put him in his litter box, cleaned him and set him on his blanket. He did not move all day. He did not keep himself clean, and he was fastidious. Finally, I decided that the time had come. 

I cleaned him and wrapped him in a towel. I slept with him that night. Then I took him into the vet. And they put him down. I vowed I would never have another inside cat. I have followed that. 

Monster Kitty was special. Kitties capture our hearts too, even outside kitties.


----------

